# Intense sugar cravings?



## sunshine03 (Oct 22, 2009)

hi everyone! ok so i am new here, but i'm happy that i found a support group for this. i have a question for you all, and i would really really appreciate your guys input and answers. i have these MAJOR sugar cravings at night. last night, i totally binged and ate sooo much. and unfortunately, it happened again tonight. i feel really sick afterwards, but i can't seem to stop myself. i noticed this happening only after i developed all the other ibs symptoms. i've never been one for sweets, but since i developed ibs that's all i can even think about. do you guys ever have intense sugar cravings? or is it just me?


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

This could be a reason for the sugar craving.http://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/index.phpPossilbe yeast/bacteria embalance


----------



## Jerryben (Oct 27, 2009)

i don't know if this will work for work for you but it helped me... whenever i feel the cravings for sweet foods, eat crackers instead because the more u indulge in eating sweets the more your cravings will not go away... eat fruits instead such as melon apple and banana. good luck these fruits helped me... i hope it will help u too


----------



## Wormy Girl. (Apr 14, 2012)

There are actually Parasites that love and thrive on Sugar I have the same intense Sugar cravings and I'm currently dealing with these disgusting creatures.


----------

